# ??? 4 Stoney...or those in the know, stoney method LST/HST



## Viracocha711 (May 27, 2007)

Hello,
 After reading and drooling over your two grows in the 4 unit system, I noticed you mentioned using LST and HST...I think I fully understand how to and why to use LST, this is done both to reduce the hieght of the plant while exposing more of the plant to light in hopes of creating more bud sites with characteristics of a normal top bud site, correct?

...And HST, is this simply topping the plant? Or is this topping the plant over and over to create ALL THOSE BUD SITES YOU HAD, WOW!

Is there a previous post where you(STONEY BUD) go into detail about how you do this, because out of all the thousands of pics I have seen I have never seen so many bud sites on a single plant...I am not saying this to smooch butt, I really mean that and would love to know how this is done...I mean you claim to have harvested nearly 20 ounces in one grow with your 4 unit system...My bro has nearly completed my grow room and I have everything I need to build your 4 unit system. In fact, I have already put it together with no glue or clamps to be sure I have all the parts...So, as soon as my bro finishes my room I will be ready for the final build without any delays or any more trips to the store for parts. 

I am disabled and spend all day at home and I starving for info to apply to my grow when I get going, thanks!

Please point me too a post with a detailed description of your LST/HST method, if you do not mind?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 27, 2007)

well its not a detaild description but i do LST on my plants and get good results u can take a peak at my grow if u like, it the 2 links in my signature hope this help also but im sure stoney can get u on the right track


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Blunt, I will definitely take a look!


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 27, 2007)

Blunt, very nice CFL grow! Thanks, I can see how you kept tying her down as she grows, right? 

A few questions if you do not mind?

At what time in the growth cycle would one start LST? Or is it more what size one starts to do LST? With clones, should one wait a certain time period before starting LST in order to let the clone recover from the shock of being cloned or cut from mama? Once LST is begun, at what point in time or growth would one top the plant, and is there multiple toppings done, one on each new growth site...?

If some of these questions seem odd then please correct me or feel free to explain how you do it and what to look for.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 27, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Blunt, very nice CFL grow! Thanks, I can see how you kept tying her down as she grows, right?
> 
> A few questions if you do not mind?
> 
> ...


 



i started tieing them down at about 2 weeks old. it really dont matter what size they are, and it dont matter if it waz a seed or a clone. if u start wit a clone u can start as soon as it have roots put it into you soil and tie them down. Well me, i never topped the main top of the plant, but i did top the new growth when they was a good size. when u tie it down u will promote new growth because i allow it to gain more light, and + useing LST u "TRICK" the plant into thinking that it lost the main cola there for it tries to replace it.if u noticed at my grow i tied down the budding branchies as well, loo at them as "mini" plants, if u tie it down also u will allow the in bud site to get light they will start to reach up to the light aswell.LST is a good way to get clones aswell I didnt ask u what kinda lights you are useing, but ive read useing flursenct lights can produce clone sites every 20days, i think it'll be more sooner with HID's. I hope this ansewed ur ? anything i can help wit im here


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! I will be using floroz for propagation/veg, and a 600w HPS w/air-cooled reflector for flowering...

Did you say your entire grow was done with floroz? If so, that is very impressive.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 29, 2007)

yea my whole grow iz being done with CFL's i cool white and 5 warm white. If i waz you, i would use both lights hps for the top and flur at the bottum, but i will most defferently use flurs for the seedlings.


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks man...I really appreciate your help, I guess Stoney Bud does not want to give up his secrets?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 29, 2007)

did u send him a pm, he might reply to that


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 29, 2007)

No, I guess I could do that...But he likes questions to be asked in public so that everyone can benefit from the discussion. Maybe I will send him a PM saying asking him to respond to this thread...

Have you seen his grow journals he has posted using the 4 unit hydro system that he posted the plans for in the DIY section? Is it just me, or is what he can do with just those four containers and 4 clones is simply flat out amazing?!?!?

...I would just like to know how/what exactly it is that he does to create what looks like hundreds of bud sites?

I guess I will PM him...Thanks

Oh yeah, how far are you from harvesting your grow? I think your grow is amazing as well considering your using floroz!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 29, 2007)

im about a month away at the most and the quickest will be in about 2ina half weeks to 3 weeks


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 31, 2007)

:joint: ...Just checking for a possible responce, thanks!


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> im about a month away at the most and the quickest will be in about 2ina half weeks to 3 weeks


 
Cool, be sure to post how much cured you end with, if you want to...I would be really curious to know just how floroz would stack up top a 400 or 600 watt HPS?

Thanks again, I will keep an eye on your grow!

Plus, I hope you would not mind once I am into my grow if I ask some questions, I like asking questions!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 1, 2007)

SB,
 I hope I am not bugging you  but could you at least say "LEAVE ME ALONE"  or could you help me understand what it is you do , or how it is you create all those bud sites? 

...I know you use LST/HST because you say this in your grow journals...But many folks do that, however, you obviously do something drastically differnt and/or a much better job at it! 

All I would like is details on what you do, or simply say "LEAVE ME ALONE"...I will respect either answer...I spend all day with my plants, so I want to learn your technigue as I have nothing but time. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2007)

hehe, I answered the other post you made on this. It isn't hard. You'll see. Sorry I missed this post. Sometimes I just don't see them. If you have one I haven't answered for a couple of days, just drop me a PM with a link to the post. That will allow me to go right to it so I can answer it. Do you know how to do that?



			
				Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> After reading and drooling over your two grows in the 4 unit system, I noticed you mentioned using LST and HST...I think I fully understand how to and why to use LST, this is done both to reduce the hieght of the plant while exposing more of the plant to light in hopes of creating more bud sites with characteristics of a normal top bud site, correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

hey stoney there u go lol. I helped as much as i can so ill let u take it from here. i seen the other post and i told him damn near the same thing.lol so i guess im on the right track to getting bud site like u aswell. i jus didnt clip alot. Happy smoking


----------

